# Need Help: Beef Brisket



## Torq (Jun 17, 2019)

Hey guys!  Second brisket attempt on the Traeger select.  Just like my beef ribs... the brisket was decent but a little tough and on the dry side.  Any pointers are appreciated. I am not sure if it is over or under cooked slightly.

225 degrees for the entire 12 hour cook
3 hours untouched
hourly spray with apple juice between 3-6 until internal temp probe showed 164 degrees
wrapped in butcher paper and back on the grille until it hit 199 degrees internal (12 hours total)
40 minute rest in cooler. 

(quick youtube clip of the inside)


picture attached for reference. Some juice on the point side but not much at all on the flat. 

Everyone says that if it was overcooked it would fall apart.... but if it needed more time on the grille then where did all the moisture go?


----------



## bregent (Jun 17, 2019)

Yeah, it looks under cooked. Much of the moisture in a brisket comes from collagen and the break down of connective tissue. If under cooked, the brisket can seem dry. Note that it's never going to be like a juicy steak.  Cook until probe tender, not by internal temp. It may take a few times to get the right feel for this - the probe should slide in with no effort. Slices should pass the pull test.


----------



## krj (Jun 17, 2019)

Yea, I'd definitely say under cooked. Brisket is a fickle mistress, the temp recommendations are a good starting place, but the jiggle and probe tenderness is the best way to check. Honestly, I prefer an overcooked brisket as opposed to an undercooked one. If you can hit that sweet spot, it's pretty damn tasty.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Jun 17, 2019)

Definitely undercooked.

If you got left overs, just use them for beans and chili though, it'll be darn good for that.


----------



## Torq (Jun 17, 2019)

bregent said:


> Yeah, it looks under cooked. Much of the moisture in a brisket comes from collagen and the break down of connective tissue. If under cooked, the brisket can seem dry. Note that it's never going to be like a juicy steak.  Cook until probe tender, not by internal temp. It may take a few times to get the right feel for this - the probe should slide in with no effort. Slices should pass the pull test.



So its possible to go from dry and tough to juicy and tender with additional cook time due to the break down of the connective tissue?  Sounds like i just need to ride it out for a bit longer and see how it goes.  My fear was ending up with 11lbs of beef jerky.


----------



## Torq (Jun 17, 2019)

TomKnollRFV said:


> Definitely undercooked.
> 
> If you got left overs, just use them for beans and chili though, it'll be darn good for that.



Thanks for the tip!


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Jun 17, 2019)

'Primal' cuts like Brisket have alot of connective tissue/collagen that actually take an eternity to break down. It's why if you cut a chunk of chuck and tossed it on a grill and cooked it for a few minutes, it would be tough as leather.

But the same cut, when sous vide or smoked for half a day just is tender as can be. It's that connective tissue breaking down. It really is a matter of riding it out. I've had a brisket go for 30 some hours. Boy was it tender and it was worth the hassle.


----------

